# Corn Snakes forsale on petpages.com.au



## Sturdy (Oct 27, 2008)

they are all sold from the listing but damn he must have had a few hes stated various different morphs 
http://www.petpages.com.au/index.php?a=2&b=5710


----------



## SCam (Oct 27, 2008)

they are ILLEGAL in australia.. ur are looking at like 30k n more for having them in ur possession .. ur are making quite a risk to have them (u could loose ur collection)


----------



## horsesrule (Oct 27, 2008)

I wouldnt mind one lol if they were LEGAL


----------



## Emzie (Oct 27, 2008)

i think corn snakes are ugly


----------



## addy (Oct 27, 2008)

who cares if there illegal, 30k is abit much for a penalty. You don't get that fine for dealing illicit drugs. Cats are more harmful anyway,,they should be illegal.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Oct 27, 2008)

ScrubbyCam said:


> they are ILLEGAL in australia.. ur are looking at like 30k n more for having them in ur possession .. ur are making quite a risk to have them (u could loose ur collection)



I don't think that bloke who shall not be named (from Victoria - ex head of the HS there) lost his collection for importing a large number of GTP's. And these are only corn snakes. The law is gutless when it come to punishing the illegal possession of foreign animals.


----------



## Sturdy (Oct 27, 2008)

ScrubbyCam said:


> they are ILLEGAL in australia.. ur are looking at like 30k n more for having them in ur possession .. ur are making quite a risk to have them (u could loose ur collection)


 

i have no intention of buying them nor would i want to own one.

exotic.... eww


----------



## addy (Oct 27, 2008)

FNQ_Snake said:


> I don't think that bloke who shall not be named (from Victoria - ex head of the HS there) lost his collection for importing a large number of GTP's. And these are only corn snakes. The law is gutless when it come to punishing the illegal possession of foreign animals.


 

So true. Maximum penalty is for repeat or extreme offence anyway. Everyone else gets a slap on the wrist.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 27, 2008)

There are thousands of people keeping corns and other exotics in Australia, Corns are being kept as first snakes by kids these days, and being bred in huge numbers. Some people getting them don't even realise they are illegal, because they are being openly traded and commonly kept. The only time your hear about someone being busted for keeping them, is when the Police do a drug raid and find snakes as well.


----------



## kane007 (Oct 27, 2008)

*tossers*

its tossers like this bloke that bring in the diseases from other countrys that we dont have here and dont want!:evil: thats why the penaltys are so high


----------



## Ersatz (Oct 27, 2008)

If I found someone was keeping illegal snakes, I would tell them into authorities. If it was my mate - I'd make sure he gave me the legal snakes first so they wouldn't get taken.


----------



## SCam (Oct 27, 2008)

addy said:


> who cares if there illegal, 30k is abit much for a penalty. You don't get that fine for dealing illicit drugs. Cats are more harmful anyway,,they should be illegal.


tht is because tht is drugs.. i am tlking about our ecosystem.. us here in aussie are so very lucky to be free of major diseases and ppl tht bring introduced species are crazy and can do major harm to our environment and it nature.. how do u think the 'mite' got to aussie?


----------



## mackah (Oct 28, 2008)

FNQ_Snake said:


> I don't think that bloke who shall not be named (from Victoria - ex head of the HS there) lost his collection for importing a large number of GTP's. And these are only corn snakes. The law is gutless when it come to punishing the illegal possession of foreign animals.


 

the bloke from victoria got a 15K fine for importing GTPs and corn snakes for a "friend" i think the fines they dish out are fair. if ur snake escapes you dont know what its going to do in the wild!


----------



## Miss_Croft (Oct 30, 2008)

JasonL – I do agree there are lots of corn snakes in Australia – but thousands? You make it sound like there are more illegal corn snakes than licensed Australian snakes. I doubt corn snakes (Or even the evil red eared sliders) would make major inroads into the Australian bush – reason: there are established predators to keep their numbers down.

If this is the case the Australian Authorities should seriously consider the laws and think about removing the licensing requirement for more Native animals. Remove the red tape will make it as easy as possible to be legal. That way people will not look at illegal corn snakes as an easier pet (No license required – not records required – it is just another pet like picking up a kitten from the girl down the road.


----------



## Jason (Oct 30, 2008)

Miss_Croft said:


> JasonL – I do agree there are lots of corn snakes in Australia – but thousands? You make it sound like there are more illegal corn snakes than licensed Australian snakes. I doubt corn snakes (Or even the evil red eared sliders) would make major inroads into the Australian bush – reason: there are established predators to keep their numbers down.
> 
> If this is the case the Australian Authorities should seriously consider the laws and think about removing the licensing requirement for more Native animals. Remove the red tape will make it as easy as possible to be legal. That way people will not look at illegal corn snakes as an easier pet (No license required – not records required – it is just another pet like picking up a kitten from the girl down the road.



i promise you...there are thousands of corns, red tails and even mor chameleons. these days i honestly dont think that there would be a huge differences in the number of corns in comparison t childrens...it is seriously beyond a joke! i work in a pet shop and i get offered them everyday and i honestly serve more customers and answer more questions in regards to illegals then our own native stock. the crazy thing is that in most cases they are actually more expensive.
as for red ears and corns there are already established wild populations, if you know where to look you can go down to the 'local' creek and catch a few sliders. they are more dominating then people think and quite easily establish and take over as the dominant turtles (in the case of sliders)


----------



## Miss_Croft (Nov 1, 2008)

If “illegal” exotics are so common – more than say t childrens – then clearly the red tape coursed by licensing and government restrictions on the natives has failed the herp hobby.

I repeat – if the government removes licensing restrictions on more Australian natives – this would reduce red tape – make them more competitive option with exotic animals. 

Back to the sliders – there are populations in Australia that were started pre 1970 – nearly 40 years ago (One in Sydney) and they do not appear to have spread very far beyond the original release point in central Sydney. Note this could be due to the site is isolated by urban jungle. 

If the illegal exotics (Some may have been introduced before it was illegal to keep them in Australia) are common – How about doing a study of what is in the country (Much like they did in with captive birds) – do a bio diversity risk assessment and then make a call on legalizing some existing species. Clearly there is a demand for them exotic species. Right now ALL exotic reptiles (With the exception of GTP and Asian house gecko) are treated as an invasive species – even animals that are critical endangered (As rated by CITES).


----------



## wiz-fiz (Nov 1, 2008)

what I don't get is that in the U.S.A. you can get jungles and stuff, but in Australia you can't have exotics, and I watched a youtube thing where I think the person said that the jungle was an exotic whilst also stating it from Australia, so why can't we have corns?


Will


----------



## Ersatz (Nov 1, 2008)

We don't want the herping hobby to turn into what it is in the states - No Offense to Miss Croft - but I would much rather owning native and pure snakes rather then a snake bred with everything and anything.


----------



## saratoga (Nov 1, 2008)

Those advocating the introduction of Corn Snakes(or any other exotic) here should do some reading on Gaum and the Brown Treee Snake...completely destroyed the islands birdlife and costs their economy millions of dollars every year in power shorts and blackouts. Not saying that would happen here but who knows. Corn Snakes could provide stiff competition for some of our best rodent eaters like Brown Snakes.

You only have to read the number of posts on this forum about escapees to get some idea of the potential.......and no doubt...if people can't get rid of the babies by selling them..they will find another way....releasing or dumping them!

I agree with Croft....our wildlife laws should be relaxed to encourage more species to be kept....we have a fantastic range of animals.


----------



## Australis (Nov 1, 2008)

Ersatz said:


> No Offense to Miss Croft -.



LOL, Miss Croft, isn't in the states.. Miss Croft probably isn't even female


----------



## cris (Nov 1, 2008)

addy said:


> who cares if there illegal, 30k is abit much for a penalty. You don't get that fine for dealing illicit drugs. Cats are more harmful anyway,,they should be illegal.



Its not just the legal side, some ppl care about our biodiversity. They are much worse than illicit drugs as 1 individual keeping exotics is capable of establishing a population, this may cost millions to fix or simply further destroy our biodiversity. I really cant see how a few ppl getting wasted on drugs has more impact on the country than risking our biodiversity by keeping potentially invasive species. Sure there are good experienced keepers who keep them with minimal to no risk, but i would imagine most exotics would be in the hands of uneducated morons who probably wouldnt even know what the word ecosystem meant. Also many of the corn morphs look way to stupid for them to survive in the wild, but i would imagine there may be wildtype ones around too, if there are as many as some claim.


----------



## cris (Nov 1, 2008)

saratoga said:


> You only have to read the number of posts on this forum about escapees to get some idea of the potential.......and no doubt...if people can't get rid of the babies by selling them..they will find another way....releasing or dumping them!



This is the tricky part, most experienced keepers with half a brain would be able to keep them safely and would simply feed off unwated stock. On the other side if some kid gets some to keep as hugging toys and they escape while being talken for a walk, or they end up breeding them and might think "oh yay lets let them all go free" without even knowing that what there are doing is bad.


----------



## Miss_Croft (Nov 1, 2008)

Will – you are not allowed to keep corns in Australia because when the laws were set the herp hobby was not developed as much as the avian hobby. (Not as many people kept reptiles as birds when the government set the laws.) This meant banning all exotic reptiles impacted less people than banning all breads of exotic birds. Ever since the government set the laws they have said NO to the importation of any new types of not commercial animals (With the exception of zoos and some wildlife parks). This has resulted in smuggling of commercial and non-commercial animals and plants. The net effect has been a rise in the introduction of exotic diseases (Failure to release the goals of the laws). For 25th of October – someone tried to smuggle banana plants into Australia. There are other examples of rusts, bird diseases (and questionably reptile) introduced by smuggling of animals or plants (Full or partial) 

Exotic means the animal or plant was not there before Captain James Cook came to Australia (With the exception of the cat). In the US before Christopher Columbus arrived at San Salvador. What that means is any Australian animals in the US are called exotic and any animals from the US in Australia are called exotic.

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/world/news/article.cfm?c_id=2&objectid=10539373&ref=rss


saratoga – I am not suggesting wholesale legalizing exotic reptiles in Australia – but start by determining what types of reptiles are in Australia – and then do a bio-diversity risk assessment on those reptiles. Just as a side note: Snakes were not in Guam before the introduction of the brown tree snake around the WWII – as a result the existing animals did not evolve protection from snakes and there are no predators to control the snakes. For example – I doubt a Galapagos Tortoise would pose a direct risk to Australia’s bio-diversity – They may however pose an in-direct risk with the importation of exotic parasites and/or diseases.

Pre-guessing any assessment I would suggest corn snakes and sliders would pose a threat to the Australian bio-diversity and as such more effort would be put into reducing Australia’s exposure to the existing animals in Australia. (read destroying any existing feral colonies and education around removing them from private hands)

Cris – I agree animals and plant mater are far greater threat to Australia than a few drugs – sadly airports around the world do not see it that way.


----------

